# my new pup is here!!!



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know if I am posting this the right way..but giving it a try.
Whimsy was 9 1/2 weeks old when we picked her up last Sat. She is just a living doll and is adjusting beautifully to our home. She was 3 lbs. 4 oz when I took her to my vet last Wed. The breeder was so nice to work with and did a lot of good 'ground work' with her before we got her.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh so pretty. Congratulations.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

oh whimsy is a doll. love her name. congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on your new addition and watch out, they are addicting!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love her name,and she has such bright eyes!:welcome:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations,

Whimsy is a cutie and I love her name.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, she is beautiful! Congratulations and have fun with her!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OMGosh that is a beautiful puppy. Enjoy.....


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh happy day! Congratulations on your first of more than one ;>))).


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Too cute. They are addicting!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Welcome, cute little Whimsy - great name!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations - she is adorable. Enjoy every minute with her.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Whimsy is a doll baby....


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Whimsy suits her name perfectly - beautiful! Welcome.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to you and Whimsy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's adorable. Enjoy every minute. They grow up way too fast.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy! Sounds like you have made a good match!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I have learned alot from everyone during the past several weeks while waiting for her!
She has started sleeping through the night in her crate for the last several nights!! Can't ask for more then that right???


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

She is beautiful and on the right tract, sleeping in her crate through the night, no you can't ask for much more


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: to you and Whimsy! She's a cutie!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Whimsey is adorable and I love her catchy name - so cute!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Whimsey is a little doll. Welcome to the group!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: She is a cutie patootie.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Very cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG!!! Love her, she's a cutie pie!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:welcome: What an adorable name for an adorable puppy.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

What a pretty girl, and sweet name. You'll have many moments of Whimsy with her, I'm sure!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I adore her name too! Congratulations and welcome to you and your little one. She's so cute!


----------

